# squat in Latvia, North Europe



## dave raven (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a little squat in Latvia.
It's called "Tenth Bunker"
Every second friday we do the "Poetry Evening"
Here's the link to bunker
https://www.facebook.com/desmitais


----------

